# 3 Weeks old now



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

A pic i managed to get (quick before they moved). Been trying to get one of all 7 awake but i think its an impossability!!!!!!!!!
All are doing well apart from the little needles are coming through(teeth)


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

They are gorgeous! I love boxers and have been waiting for you to put a picture of them on. More please.


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)




----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Awww how lovely. How have you managed to take that pic ive been trying to take a pic of mine and they wont stay still.


----------



## Paula C (Mar 25, 2008)

englishrose943 said:


> Awww how lovely. How have you managed to take that pic ive been trying to take a pic of mine and they wont stay still.


awww very cute pics.....been waiting all day for yours Rose lol keep I checking see if they r there yet


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

Yes come on Rose.


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Posted some the other day hang on ill bring it up on new posts.Oh god they were only 2 wees old then will have to get some up soon.


----------



## Paula C (Mar 25, 2008)

englishrose943 said:


> Posted some the other day hang on ill bring it up on new posts.Oh god they were only 2 wees old then will have to get some up soon.


I just thought I remembered u sayin u were gonna put some on friday I am prob totally imagining it.....losing the plot lol


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

dh.dti said:


> great pic...
> 
> they look happy & healthy
> 
> Have you started weaning them yet


They on 2 meals of puppy porridge at the moment , bless they are funny lapping it up and then eating the "spills" off each other.

They are making their little growelly noises as well..........so cute. (i know give it a few more weeks and i wont be calling them cute, they will be little monsters then)


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

Just keep having to have a look at them they are lovely.


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

Got some more pics tonight!!!! (thats a stain on towel......not an accident!!!!!)










My little boxer ---with a black eye!!!


----------



## Meezers (Jun 13, 2008)

Awwwwww they are so cute


----------

